# TWR - Tower Limited



## Jay-684 (7 February 2005)

*TOWER (TWR) - Whats happened?*

Just checked out my Comsec portfolio, and it says Tower Limited has dropped 100% to $0.00!!!

anyone know what the deal is with tower? or is this just a commsec typo.

I've already lost on ION going belly up, Tower would make things even worse


----------



## markrmau (7 February 2005)

*Re: TOWER (TWR) - Whats happened?*

my guess is that there will be a new stock code after the merger or whatever it was. Cheers, Mark.


----------



## RodC (7 February 2005)

*Re: TOWER (TWR) - Whats happened?*

I think you should be looking at TWRDA now.

Comsec will probably update your portfolio by tomorrow.

Rod.


----------



## Dabas (30 November 2006)

It looks to me as if the split of TWR caused me an approx loss of 7% in the value of my shares. (Comparing TWR + TAL + TALR with the value of TWR before the split)

Am I missing something?
Does a devaluation like this usually happen after a split?

Thanks

Dabas


----------



## tronic72 (23 November 2007)

Can anyone explain why this stock is an investing no-go zone? I've looked into it a few times and can't explain why the share price has done so badly. This seems to be a well run profitable business.

Just at the look at their figures and their profit is up

Am I missing something?

"FOR ANNOUNCEMENT TO THE MARKET 

Total Revenue from continuing operations up 0.5% to NZ$240.6 million. 

Net profit after tax from continuing operations attributable to shareholders increased NZ$4.8 million 
(+44%) to NZ$15.7 million. 

Net profit after tax attributable to shareholders (including discontinued operations) increased 561% 
to NZ$214.5 million. 

Earnings per share on continuing operations increased by 44% to NZ8.33 cents per share (NZ5.78 
cents per share in corresponding period on a like for like basis). 

No interim dividend has been declared and as such no dividend will be paid for the six months 
ended 31 March 2007. 

Net Asset backing as at 31 March 2007 was NZ$1.28 per share (NZ$1.70 per share as at 31 
March 2006). "

Looks good to me.


----------



## Fool (26 November 2009)

Stock code: TWR

TOWER LIMITED

Current Price $1.510

About the company 
Tower Limited (TWR) provides a comprehensive range of risk insurance and wealth management products and services to customers throughout New Zealand and the Pacific Islands. Products and services include life and general insurance, superannuation, retail managed funds and master trusts.

Insurance Market Cap $385 Million

Shareholders Buying
Date	Shareholder	Previous %	New %	Shares Traded
28-04-09	Orbis Group	5.02%	6.33%	2,628,272
02-10-09	Orbis Group	6.33%	7.68%	7,328,827

Shareholders Selling 
Date	Shareholder	Previous %	New %	Shares Traded
No Shareholder Activity

P/E Ratio - 7.69 

See todays announcement "TOWER Dividend"

“TOWER advises that a final dividend of 9 cents per share will be paid on 2 February 2010 (Payment
Date) to all shareholders as at 5pm on Friday, 15 January 2010 (Record Date).

Dividend Yield of 5.96%,  pretty good for a $1.5 stock. 

DYOR


----------



## oldblue (27 November 2009)

Yes, TWR's made a good recovery over the last year or two. The SP responded appropriately yesterday.

With GPG holding 35% of the stock there's the prospect of corporate action at some stage.Would TWR be the aggressor or the target?


----------



## Tommy Shelby (2 February 2022)

Pretty quiet thread on this company.

Tower is an insurance company servicing NZ and Pacific region, can't be easy with the number of earthquakes etc and example being the volcano eruption in Tonga.

Profit guidance for $21-$25m at a current MC of $264m = P/E of between 10.5 - 12.5 and 6% dividend yield.

TWR has IRD approval for a return of capital to shareholders via share buy back. at NZ$.72 the company will be paying $0.67 AUD for 1 of every 10 shares held.

Shame it isn't in the ASX300 - would be tempted to add into the super fund


----------

